# Skipper



## NateS (Jul 18, 2009)

c&c welcomed...love to hear comments about the editing both good or bad


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice and great color!


----------



## NateS (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Hardrock.  I'm thinking my editing isn't the greatest on these (as I thought might be the case.  Here are the photos with a more normal edit. 

Bump for any other comments.


----------



## NateS (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't everybody jump in at once.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 23, 2009)

I personally like the colors in the first set the best.  Amazing how these photos make a moth look beautiful.


----------



## NateS (Jul 23, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> I personally like the colors in the first set the best.  Amazing how these photos make a moth look beautiful.



Thanks for your comments.  I'm back and forth on which edit I prefer....maybe I should have done one in between the two.

Despite it's appearance, it's actually a Skipper Butterfly rather than a moth.  Very small..maybe about an inch long.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 23, 2009)

These are nicely done,nothing to critique,I do like the second set most ,because of the increased amount of contrasting colors.
      Nice job!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry calling it a moth.


----------



## NateS (Jul 23, 2009)

hopdaddy said:


> These are nicely done,nothing to critique,I do like the second set most ,because of the increased amount of contrasting colors.
> Nice job!



Thank you.  I appreciate the feedback.



mooimeisie said:


> I'm very sorry calling it a moth.



No big deal.  I've taken pictures of these guys in the past and posted them and most people thought they were moths back then too.


----------

